# HOW DO I "PULL" PORK ?



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Have an eight pound pork shoulder on the smoker now. I've never done "pulled" pork before and think I'll try it. What is the best way to pull the pork after it is done? By hand? Two meat forks? Something else?


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

The best way is what fits you. I have used the two fork method but prefer using my hands. If you are in a hurry use the forks, if you have time to wait for the meat to cool, I'd go with the fingers.

Mrs. Beau


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Plastic gloves after about a 20 min rest. Be sure to cook it long enough, the bone should come out, if it dies not, it is essentially still a roast and not what you want for pulled pork yet. Warm up the sauce before putting it on the buns, makes a difference. DO not pour it on the pulled meat IMO


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it has to be fall off the bone done, when the meat is about cooked thru , mop it heavily qand wrap it.

then cook on 300 for 30mins and re-ck, rewrap and keep going until done if needed. you are basically steam cooking

internal temp needs to be about 190

pull off pit and let sit another 15-20 mins then pull w forks or hands and mix in the thin bbq sauce as you do this

traditional pulled pork is eaten on toasted bread or toasted buns w either slaw or sliced green cabbage and slice of sweet onion, like a vidalia


----------



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

Definately have to have internal at least 190 most important as others have already said.

I use a pair of black rubber insulated gloves that I picked up at academy or HEB. Then you basically slide out the bone and start sqeezing...pulling out all the grissly or chewy pieces. With the insulated gloves you don't have to wait as long for it to cool.

Also another tip I learned from a competition is to dilute your sauce with water 50/50. Serve it on a bun....kids love it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

kids?

I love it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> kids?
> 
> I love it.


and 24Buds loves it! I am not a kid...age....but I act like one


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. Had it on the smoker at about 225 from 8:30 till 4:30 yesterday. It was just like ya'll said, bone pulled out real easy and I couldn't even pick up the roast because it was falling apart. Shreded it with two meat forks and that worked great. It was some good and we ate it with sweet potatoes and a salad while watching the keystone cops impersonating an upstate NFL football team. Had it again tonight on a bun with shredded cabbage and it was even better. Think I've found something to break the brisket/ribs/sausage routine.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dad's side of the family was from So. Ill. , i used to eat alot of pulled pork up there as a kid, the old BBQ man showed me his methods, but wouldn't share his sauce recipe, never have figured it out, but pretty sure it has Dr. Pepper in it , hot and a little sweet.

they never cook briskets up there, just pork, and always on toast w cabbage, used to be 2/$5


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm about to divulge a huge, life-changing secret to yall. Do a google search for "magic dust". The first result should be a link to a recipe for a dry rub called "magic dust", this stuff is awesome! I even like it dusted over popcorn, scrambled eggs, etc, but I take my pork butt and rub it all over thick with this stuff, smoke it until it's done, and the rub helps to get a good carmelized bark on the outside of the pork that really REALLY makes the flavor pop. You can thank me later ;-) 

I also make a heck of a bbq sauce from leftover rib brine of apple juice, salt, and sugar, put it under the ribs to catch the drippings while smoking the ribs, and boil it down, add ketchup, honey, lil mustard, worchestershire, soy sauce, shot of hot sauce...mmm mm! Smokey, sweet, and make it as hot as ya like, but make it thin to go on these pulled pork sandwiches! I think yall talked me into making some this week!


----------



## LaMoscaCharters (Nov 8, 2010)

Gotta have that pulled pork samich w/ a heaping of coleslaw in it.....and a side of Baked beans! mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm gooooooood.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

We use these to pull meat apart.

http://www.barbecue-store.com/Bear-Paws_p_63.html


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

when you say "cabbage" do you just buy a head an cut it up and put on there raw or do you cook it down? Plus the cole slaw idea sounds mouth watering!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

To add to all of the information above; make a slaw without any dressing and chop up some pickled jalapenos and mix it all in. You'll have a dry slaw and add that to your pulled pork sammich...trust me 

TH


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

brazman said:


> I'm about to divulge a huge, life-changing secret to yall. Do a google search for "magic dust". The first result should be a link to a recipe for a dry rub called "magic dust", this stuff is awesome! I even like it dusted over popcorn, scrambled eggs, etc, but I take my pork butt and rub it all over thick with this stuff, smoke it until it's done, and the rub helps to get a good carmelized bark on the outside of the pork that really REALLY makes the flavor pop. You can thank me later ;-)


I am with you on that. I have been using a modified version of Mike Mill's magic dust for many years. It is outstanding.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Magic dust.....*

I don't know about ...BUT....
a couple of years back "Heifer Dust" was the rage and highly praised on 2Cool. Here is the recipe.......enjoy!

HEIFER DUST INGREDIENTS​
1. 1 OZ Oregano
2. 6 OZ. Garlic Powder
3. 8 OZ. Season Salt
4. 11/2 OZ. Celery Salt
5. 3 OZ. Ground Instant Coffee
6. 3 OZ. Garlic Salt
7. 2 TBSP. Black Pepper
8. 11/2 TBSP Gumbo File
9. 2 OZ. Paprika
10. 2 TBSP Lemon Peel
11. 2 TBSP Dry Mustard
12. 1 Large Size Parsley Flakes
13. 6 OZ. Wyler


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Dutch Treat said:


> I don't know about ...BUT....
> a couple of years back "Heifer Dust" was the rage and highly praised on 2Cool. Here is the recipe.......enjoy!
> 
> HEIFER DUST INGREDIENTS​
> ...




You missed about half of the ingredients to one of the most confusing rubs I've ever seen. Here is the link to the original post: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=395048&postcount=4


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pulled Pork*



CoastalOutfitters said:


> dad's side of the family was from So. Ill. , i used to eat alot of pulled pork up there as a kid, the old BBQ man showed me his methods, but wouldn't share his sauce recipe, never have figured it out, but pretty sure it has Dr. Pepper in it , hot and a little sweet.
> 
> they never cook briskets up there, just pork, and always on toast w cabbage, used to be 2/$5


Pretty close!! I also use shredded cabbage(not cole slaw) on hamburger buns.

I use Coca Cola for the base of the sauce. Dr Pepper was rumored as having prune juice as an ingredient and you know what prune juice does to the digestive system.

BTW; those 'Bear Paws' look interesting. I presently use metal 'Soul Combs'. C2.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

If you have to actually "pull" it you didnt cook it long enough.


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Tie the pig to the back of your bumper and drive real fast!!!


----------

